# 1965 GTO convertible frame replacement



## RGTO (Jan 28, 2015)

I am restoring a 1965 GTO convertible. The body is in decent shape but the frame had severe rust damage on passenger side behind control arms. I purchased a used frame out of Texas. Guy told me it was a 1966 convertible GTO frame and that it would work fine for the 65. I have disassembled, plastic media stripped it and have painted it. Frame is beautiful. Problem is that I found the frame number and it seems to be a Chevrolet frame. Frame number is 3876907 date 03 14 66 N2. Am I screwed or is this going to work for my project. I am not going concourse, just building a fun driver but don't want to be hacking and whacking on the frame.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll need to verify the number or compare the old frame with the new frame, in the rear area. Chevelle frames are shorter than GTO frames by a few inches in the rear section. Time to measure that area and see what you actually have.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

If frame is correct length forward from rear frame rail to where it kicks up, you will be fine. Have shipped quite a few clean bare convert frames out. on frames, I don't waste my time or customers on powder coating... as a customer, one can examine it all in the buff, then finish.

BTW, the #38xxxx number doesn't automatically designate Chevrolet, like it would on many a smaller part. many multi division Abody frames begin with #38xxxx.The original convertible frame you don't want to source to put under any other division early A body convert, is a 66, or 67 Cutlass frame. Those have different configuration front frame rails.


----------



## RGTO (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I sold the original frame a year ago or so. I can no longer compare (my mistake). What should the measurement be from the rear frame rail to the "kick - up" point?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

RGTO said:


> What should the measurement be from the rear frame rail to the "kick - up" point?


Here are images of the 66 shop manual, 64 thru 67 are the same.


----------



## RGTO (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks a ton. Will measure tonight. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## RGTO (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks 05GTO. Last night I measured the frame and it matched the print you copied exactly. So I am good! I really appreciate everyones help on this. Hopefully I can help someone esle out along the way.


----------



## SolarClint (11 mo ago)

Does anyone sell Pontiac a-body convertible frames. I have a hardtop frame, can I weld in the inner c-channel with either a Helwig 11102 kit or a summit racing SUM-770803 kit. Would that suffice to keep the frame solid for a fun driving car? I'm not going to race it. It will have a 421 instead of the stock motor.


----------

